# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Blind in a Dream

## superchaz

I was blind in a dream a few weeks back. I could feel and hear things but I couldn't see a lot. Just blackness while in the dream.

I mainly wanna know what triggers it?

----------


## Matte87

I believe it's because you're not fully in the dream. If your dream is dark then you risk waking up since you have nothing to focus on. It works the same way with closing your eyes in a dream which you shouldn't do.

----------


## superchaz

> I believe it's because you're not fully in the dream. If your dream is dark then you risk waking up since you have nothing to focus on. It works the same way with closing your eyes in a dream which you shouldn't do.



peeps lose eyes  in dreams?
Its just weird coz i could feel and hear stuff.

----------


## fOrceez

> peeps lose eyes  in dreams?
> Its just weird coz i could feel and hear stuff.



Yeah, you have other body parts and your ears, too xP

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I am blind in the dreams I call "Lazy Lucids" .. It's like, the best my brain can do that night is make me aware that I'm in an LD, but my sight gradually fades, like I can't keep my eyes open anymore. Don't know if that was what you experiences, that's just what happens in my blind dreams.

----------


## fOrceez

I had a blind lucid this morning too, I shouted "stabilise" a few times and that seemed to work for me, though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I had a blind lucid this morning too, I shouted "stabilise" a few times and that seemed to work for me, though.



Yeah that helps me sometimes too. I yell 'more lucidity' which occasionally helps. Sometimes though, I'm afraid to do it because I think I am saying it out load IRL, and don't want to embarrass myself or freak out my family. I should just balls up and say it loud and proud next time.

----------


## fOrceez

Hahahah! I seem to be having more lucids where my vision is fuzzy. This is new to me  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hahahah! I seem to be having more lucids where my vision is fuzzy. This is new to



It sucks  :Sad:  I know. I'll be happily in the beginning of an LD when suddenly I can't keep my eyes open. Only once did I go completely blind, but then 're-awoke' within my LD and ended up with facedown in some grass. When I got up, it was a ridiculously intense, vivid LD that lasted longer than most LDs I've had. Still, most times that I have LD blindness, it just goes dark and then I wake up.

Hope there's a cure.

----------


## SaMaster14

I'm actually partially blind in most of my dreams that I'm lucid in. My most vivid dreams are actually non-lucid dreams that I have early in the morning. Very 'fantastical' in nature usually, but still very real. But, when I'm lucid (knowing I'm dreaming, but can't control it, I haven't gotten that far yet), my sight is usually the first thing I start to loose. And I usually force myself to wake up because I get scared. In the dream, my eyes actually close without my will and I can't make myself open them. That 'panic' usually just wakes me up whether I want to stay in the dream or not...

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm I've never had a dream where I was just blind. Most of the time if I have any senses I can always see as long as my eyes are open in the dream. Closing my eyes doesn't hurt my dreams at all either, in fact I close my eyes briefly to use some powers. 

One time though I was dreaming and didn't have ANY senses. I could not see, feel, hear, smell or taste anything at all. I was just in a black void with absolutely no stimulus whatsoever. I was lucid in that time but I couldn't form a body or surroundings at all.

----------


## superchaz

I know that, it because I wasn't fully in the dream. Thats why i'm surprise di could still hear stuff.

----------

